# apple mail vs thunderbird



## Luxpol (18 Avril 2007)

Lequel est 2 est à préférer? Quels sont les différences? Merci


----------



## Fynchi (18 Avril 2007)

Moi je préfère Mail.
Stable, rapide, intégration de l'Adress Book, visualisation en une couleur differente des mails membres de la même discussion, etc...
Les 2 sont très bons, mais je préfère mail.


----------



## ntx (18 Avril 2007)

Gros défaut de Thunderbird (et de Firefox) : c'est une application développé pour tourner avant tout sur Linux, et donc pas totalement intégré à l'environnement de Mac OSX.


----------



## spleen (18 Avril 2007)

J'ai la faiblesse de croire qu'il vaut toujours mieux (sauf besoins très spécifiques) utiliser les programmes "maison" qu'une application tierce : rapidité, stabilité, intégration et cohérence avec l'OS...


----------



## elKBron (18 Avril 2007)

teste les deux et choisi
je vote pour Mail aussi sur MAc. Mais sur windows, je prends thunderbird, assurément


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> teste les deux et choisi
> je vote pour Mail aussi sur MAc. Mais sur windows, je prends thunderbird, assurément



Idem, Mail est correct, le seul point noir il ne sait pas rapatrier mes courriels de Hotmail. Sinon c'est sympa et déjà installé.

Très bien intégré au Mac, mais sur mon PC j'avais installé Thunderbird (Comparé à Outlook express lol)


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2007)

Luxpol a dit:


> Lequel est 2 est à préférer?


Et si toi tu les essayais pour te faire ta propre opinion?
C'est le meilleur moyen  pour toi de savoir celui qui te plaira et conviendra le mieux selon tes besoins.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Avril 2007)

Pour ma part, sans hésitation: Thunderbird.
Evite cette grosse bouse de Mail qui n'est même pas capable de réimporter ses propres archives en cas de réinstall de ta machine...


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mail qui n'est même pas capable de réimporter ses propres archives en cas de réinstall de ta machine...


Tu peux penser ce que tu veux de Mail
tu as peut etre eu des soucis avec 
Mais de là à dire des choses inexactes , Mail importe  des archives sans soucis

(ca ne m'a posé aucun probleme sur divers machines)


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Avril 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Tu peux penser ce que tu veux de Mail
> tu as peut etre eu des soucis avec
> Mais de là à dire des choses inexactes , Mail importe  des archives sans soucis
> 
> (ca ne m'a posé aucun probleme sur divers machines)



Testé régulièrement sur plusieurs machines au bureau...
Et pas plus tard que ce matin encore...


----------



## divoli (18 Avril 2007)

Bienvenue sur MacG&#233;........ Ne quittez pas, Pascalformac va vous r&#233;pondre...... tululut.......Bienvenue sur MacG&#233;........ Ne quittez pas, Pascalformac va vous r&#233;pondre...... tululut.........Bienvenue sur MacG&#233;........ Ne quittez pas, Pascalformac va vous r&#233;pondre...... tululut.....


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Test&#233; r&#233;guli&#232;rement sur plusieurs machines au bureau...
> Et pas plus tard que ce matin encore...


bien...
Quant &#224; moi des imports , jusqu'&#224; present j'ai eu du 100&#37; de r&#233;ussite.
(y compris avec des archives  Mail d'os differents voire une fois un passage de Mail tiger &#224; panther)

Cherchez la bizarrerie.
point commun  ( &#224; part Mail ) entre les imports (ou tentatives )  effectu&#233;es sur les differentes machines sous la charge de Fab Fab ?
( moi je dirai.. Fab Fab. Et  tu sais bien  je ne cherche aucunement &#224; te coincer , loin de l&#224; ,  le fait que tu aimes ou aimes pas Mail  &#233;tant annexe; mais je cherche &#224; comprendre une si &#233;trange  constance de guigne sur cette operation basique;  et  &#224; d&#233;panner le truc; peut etre une affaire de m&#233;thode  )


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Avril 2007)

Ben, autant il importe sans probl&#232;mes des anciens comptes Entourage, autant quand tu lui indique d'aller chercher des archives dans un vieux dossier "Mail" dans ta biblioth&#232;que, peau de zob, si j'ose m'exprimer ainsi...
Ah si, ce matin, il m'a r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; un mail sur plusieurs centaines dans la boite de r&#233;ception et l'int&#233;gralit&#233; de la boite d'envoi, tout en laissant sur le carreau tout le reste...

Et je parle d'imports sur des machines enti&#232;rement r&#233;install&#233;es, pas en bidouillant des mises &#224; jour du syst&#232;me.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ben, autant il importe sans probl&#232;mes des anciens comptes Entourage, autant quand tu lui indique d'aller chercher des archives dans un vieux dossier "Mail" dans ta biblioth&#232;que, peau de zob, si j'ose m'exprimer ainsi...
> Ah si, ce matin, il m'a r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; un mail sur plusieurs centaines dans la boite de r&#233;ception et l'int&#233;gralit&#233; de la boite d'envoi, tout en laissant sur le carreau tout le reste...
> 
> Et je parle d'imports sur des machines enti&#232;rement r&#233;install&#233;es, pas en bidouillant des mises &#224; jour du syst&#232;me.


je sens qu'on parle de Mail2 l&#224; non?

"vieux dossier Mail me fait penser &#224; un d&#233;tail:
 Mail parfois ne d&#233;tecte pas  seul les fichiers, par exemple  si l'OS ou Mail ont &#233;t&#233; mis &#224; jour( et que les archives ne correspondent donc pas exactement au m&#234;me Mail que celui qui va importer)  et en ce cas  faut l'aider
En ce cas Mail doit importer non pas par l'option "import Mail" mais  "import ...autre"


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Avril 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> je sens qu'on parle de Mail2 là non?
> 
> "vieux dossier Mail me fait penser à un détail:
> Mail parfois ne détecte pas  seul les fichiers, par exemple  si l'OS ou Mail ont été mis à jour( et que les archives ne correspondent donc pas exactement au même Mail que celui qui va importer)  et en ce cas  faut l'aider
> En ce cas Mail doit importer non pas par l'option "import Mail" mais  "import ...autre"



Je parle bien de la même exacte version de Mail.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je parle bien de la m&#234;me exacte version de Mail.


ok
dis moi mon grand
tu vas chercher les archives ou ca?

edit
est ce que un modo pourrait splitter les posts ?
ca merite un fil &#224; part car on est un peu off topic


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Avril 2007)

pour ça, avant l'install, j'ai récupéré le dossier mail dans User>Bibilothèque


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2007)

ok
y a une autre bidouille ( un poil plus d&#233;licate)
c'est de placer_ "&#224; la main"_ les archives 
( je conseille rarement cette manip car elle r&#233;clame du doigt&#233;, il faut placer le contenu des dossiers &#224; la main , pas les dossiers en bloc)


----------



## spleen (18 Avril 2007)

Luxpol a dit:


> Lequel est 2 est à préférer?



C'est fou le nombre d'indécis en ce moment...  
Il faut prendre le meilleur de Mail et le meilleur de Thunderbird


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2007)

ouep
thunderMail c'est encore le mieux
( et hop je sors)


----------



## divoli (18 Avril 2007)

Nos amis Fab'Fab et Pascalformac sont entrain de nous faire une formidable publicit&#233; pour Mail...


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Avril 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> ouep
> thunderMail c'est encore le mieux
> ( et hop je sors)



moi, je préfère Mailerbird...


----------



## coufra (19 Avril 2007)

Mail fonctionne très bien mais il ne possède pas l'accès sécurisé TLS maus seulement SSL.
Donc au niveau professionnelle Mail ne fonctionne pas.
Thunderbird possède TSL et SSL et fonctionne dans un univers pro.
Personnellement j'utilise Mail à la maaison et Thunderbird au bureau (et je n'ai pas le choix).


----------

